# Urban Farm Tour: Making $75,000 on 1/3 Acre



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Urban Farm Tour: Making $75,000 on 1/3 acre - Walden Labs


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

We have some small farms in our area that sell organics to the high end restaurants and attract locals for corn and pumpkins in the fall. One is less than 2 miles from downtown Pittsburgh. Some have resorted to tourism.

This guy is very smart.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

This is a sweet little operation too...


----------



## DirtandYarn (Jan 21, 2016)

The Dervaes have a bit of work to do to come back from their copyright scandal.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Yeah...I hadn't really followed that. I remember hearing something about it like 5 or 6 years ago. I didn't realize it had still been ongoing. Looks like a judge cancelled their trademark in Nov.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Great followup interview ...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Hey, good food for thought.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Hey, good food for thought.


I just finished watching John's interview with Curtis...it's incredible. Inspiring and empowering. John starts getting emotional towards the end...he has a passion for helping people and making the world a better place. I recommend everyone check it out.

Here's Curtis's Youtube channel...

https://www.youtube.com/user/urbanfarmercstone


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Big difference in net and gross.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Big difference in net and gross.


I was wondering about that myself. I wonder what the gross of $75,000 nets out too.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

FoolAmI said:


> I was wondering about that myself. I wonder what the gross of $75,000 nets out too.


If you have any questions, reach out to Curtis...

Home | The Urban Farmer

Here's a small scale organic farming couple...

Home

They gross $300,000 on 3 acres...$100K per acre.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Really cool concept!


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Hemi45 said:


> Really cool concept!


Also really like the Urban Farming guys...second video below is MUST WATCH!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't for a minute believe anyone is getting that kind of yields without using chemicals.
Organic? I don't believe it.


----------

